# Ivermectin/Noromectin



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone give straight 1% oral Iver/Noro instead of heartguard? Just curious on other's experiences with it. Also, what else does it kill/prevent besides heartworms?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I do, and it kills a few other types of worms, but I forget which ones - does not kill tape worms though. You need Pyrantel Pamoate (sp?) for tapes, but I think Ivermectin pretty well gets the other nasty things.

The thing is, straight 1% ivermectin is a lot bigger dose than what's in heartgard if you give it like 1 cc/ 100 lbs (1/10th of a cc per 10 lbs). So sensitive breeds should be careful (that MDR1 gene) not to OD because it can kill the dog.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Just posted on another board about 5 minutes ago regarding Iver..

Yes have done for years, it's pennies on the dollar compared to Heartguard. Takes care of any foreign body besides tapeworms, used for mange also. Once a month during the hotter month and about 
0.1ml / 10lb's of body weight is what I use. Done alot of research on it, dealt with mange years ago.

Breeds that may be sensitive to ivermectin include collies, Shetland sheepdogs, Australian shepherds, Old English sheepdogs, English shepherds and crosses of those breeds. 

​Here's a great link about heart worms.
http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2008/05/billion-dollar-heartworm-scam.html

This stuff contains Ivermectin and kills tapeworms also.
http://www.jeffersequine.com/zimecterin-gold-wormer/cp/M0-Z2/camid/EQU/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1% Norvomectin for the last 4-5 yrs.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I am using Ivermec to get rid of ticks,but the dosage is much higher.Tried everything else but this is the only thing i find effective,once a month injection.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

This stuff contains Ivermectin and kills tapeworms also.
http://www.jeffersequine.com/zimecterin-gold-wormer/cp/M0-Z2/camid/EQU/[/QUOTE]

Do you give this as a monthly heart worm prevention and at the same time as a tape worm prevention?
What dose do you use? 

I am using the 1/10 cc for every 10 pounds per month at this moment.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I almost killed a Golden with that stuff. It can be fatal for sure. Be careful about your dosage. Especially in liquid form. Now i'm paranoid.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Scott Williams said:


> I almost killed a Golden with that stuff. It can be fatal for sure. Be careful about your dosage. Especially in liquid form. Now i'm paranoid.


You can always test your dogs for the MDR1 gene, it's about $70 to submit it, but you can get the tests sent to you online and do the cheek scraping at home.
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/test.aspx

I give the adult dog about 7/10th of a CC since she's 70 lbs - never had an adverse reaction to it. I don't inject it though, I normally dump it on some wet food and piggy gobbles it up. I give it monthly from about May to October - when it's warm enough for mosquitoes.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We use the 1% also. I think Noromectin is just a brand name, as opposed to ivermectin, which is the actual drug name. We give at the standard .1 per 10 pounds orally.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

yes we have been using it about 15 years now omce a month orally on 8 dogs never had any problems, works great ,get from jeffers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

good to know, it was like $30 for a year's supply so I got some. Heartguard is pretty high and I hear Noro kills more stuff. I just give orally once a month. Seems to do just fine  The label on the bottle scared me though. It's like DO NOT GIVE TO DOGS!! :-|


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> good to know, it was like $30 for a year's supply so I got some. Heartguard is pretty high and I hear Noro kills more stuff. I just give orally once a month. Seems to do just fine  The label on the bottle scared me though. It's like DO NOT GIVE TO DOGS!! :-|


Noromectin is a generic of Ivermec - the only difference is - it's like $10 cheaper per bottle. They're both Ivermectin 1%. The only real difference in that and heartgard is the dosage you end up giving (unless you take it and have it diluted) is something like 10x more than the heartgard pills give.


----------

